# De-caf beans -any pointers ?



## jzbdski (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi there,

Have been using my lovey Silvia and MC-2 for a while now, had even found beans which gave the result I was looking for reliably and repeatedly (Valvona and Crolla's Caffe bar -worth checking out if you're in or around Edinburgh).

Unfortunately, on Doctor's orders, I've to lay off the caffeine for a wee while but don't want to give up my coffee 'fix'.

To make matters worse, I drink, pretty exclusively, espresso (milk allergy) so there's nowhere to hide !

Does anyone have any advice or experience they'd care to share on the potential pitfalls of de-caf espresso ?

Similarly, any recommendations on particular beans worth trying would be most welcome.

I've ordered some from Rave and Coffeebeanshop so we'll see how they pan out.

If it helps, I like full-bodied, nicely rounded 'nutty' coffee as opposed to treacle or citrus notes.

Thank you for your help...

Confused from Fife


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Londinium are best I have had by far


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Second that Londinium decaf is proper good...


----------



## jzbdski (Oct 20, 2012)

Cheers guys,

Bag of Londinium ordered.

Will let you know how I get on.

Cheers

Richard


----------



## mhofmeyr (May 23, 2013)

I second londinium. However, I ordered Hasbean's decaf green beans and they are currently my favourite decaf. I roast it slightly darker than the Hasbean roasted decaf and I'm getting a consistent full body lovely espresso. Martin


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I have a bag of Rave Swiss water decaf about once a month as my other half doesn't drink caffeine but loves a cappuccino at the weekends. I've had it myself a few times and it's pretty nice.


----------



## jzbdski (Oct 20, 2012)

HI Guys,

Thanks for all your helpful input.

I've ordered beans from Rave, Londinium and two-varieties (Brazilian and Guatemalan) from CoffeeBeanShop.

So far only the Rave has arrived so that's what I'm about to try.

I've steadied myself by trying some Rambouts de-caf filters and a de-caf espresso from Costa -both of which were really grim.

I'll let you know how I get on shortly.

Cheers

Richard


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

About the Rave decaf. It's usually roast pretty dark so you might need to back off your grind a little bit of you'll get a choker.


----------



## jzbdski (Oct 20, 2012)

Actually it came out pretty well first attempt took 28secs for the shot.

The Ground coffee smells really chocolatey -which isn't usually the flavour I go for (I prefer it more nutty)

The espresso itself tastes on, it feels quite thin and tastes like a dark roast (just on the edge of bitter) not overly keen on the aroma of the shot but the taste is better than I was expecting.

Overall then, encouraging.

I'll see how the other beans perform as they arrive.

Thanks again


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Get some milk in there. I bet you'll hardly be able to tell


----------



## jzbdski (Oct 20, 2012)

Unfortunately allergic to milk ! ;(


----------



## mhofmeyr (May 23, 2013)

Soya milk is an ok alternative to milk. I have tried it a few times and not too bad.


----------



## jzbdski (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Well, it's been a wee while now and I've tried out the various De-Caf beans which I could get my hands on so I thought I'd post my findings just in case anyone else finds themselves in the same boat.

As I said my preference is for a more nutty flavour rather than chocolate or treacle so others may well have a different take on this.

Anyhoos, here goes:

Rave: (Swiss Water)

-Quite a dark roast with chocolatey overtones, felt thin in the mouth and didn't smell great but tasted ok.. Not really to my taste but not awful.

CoffeebeanShop: Brazilian (Swiss)

-Had high hopes for this but I found it really lacking. Thin in the mouth, slightly unpleasant aroma and no real punch flavour. -A real disappointment

CoffeebeanShop: Gautemalan (Swiss)

-Didn't really know what to expect from this. Roast smelled quite 'chocolatey' but gave a good shot with plenty of that nutty 'moreishness' which I like. Slightly thin in the mouth, didn't smell too bad either. This was really the only one where I felt that I wanted a second cup. Did find that I had to grind MUCH finer for Miss Silvia (about 8 half turns finer on the MC-2)

Londinium: Guatemalan (CO2)

This is a quality coffee, the shot felt much, much fuller in the mouth and the flavour wasn't bad, although there was a (only very slight) hint of harshness about it.

The flavour didn't quite match up to the Coffeebeanshop Guatemalan IMHO, if it had more of the nuttyness and less treacle it would have been a sure-fire winner.

So, in summary, if you like your espresso nutty and prefer the flavour to be right rather than just the 'feel' I'd go for the CoffeeBeanShop Guatemalan every time.

If you like it a bit more 'Chocolatey' go for the Londinium.

They were both much better than I'd dared to hope for.

Thanks again for all your help

Richard

ps. as a Coda to this, it turns out that Caffeine isn't a problem for me after all and (following a horrible 10 days or so of cold-turkey headaches and general grumpiness), I'm back on the beans again ! -hopefully, though. this thread might be of some help to those looking for a good-quality de-caf


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Great thread, hope the allergy isn't one of the other greats in life. Wine, beer, red meat etc. All the best


----------



## Locus Solus (Apr 28, 2013)

I agree this is a good thread to keep alive for those of who can't indulge our caffeine craving as much as we'd like.

I've tried Has Bean Colombia El Meridiano Colombian SC Decaf, which I found quite tasty in the V60 (I didn't have an espresso machine at the time), and the Rave Swiss Water, which I hated in the V60 (much too dark a roast for me) but OK as an espresso or in milk drinks.


----------



## jzbdski (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey,

Its been a while since I posted to this thread but I've just tried some of that Has Bean Colombia El Meridiano Colombian SC Decaf... -(you know, the one with the bloke with the cat) and I have to say its bl**dy lovely !

Again had to grind pretty fine and tamp firmly but I did get a really velvety, slightly sweet espresso with an interesting complexity, slightly fruity on the finish.

Hard to tell it's a de-caff -and better than many 'normal' espressos I've had !

I think it now goes to the top of my list !


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Excellent thread - and thanks for the info. My kids love an espresso (5 and 8 yr old girls), so I need to find a decent decaff or I'll be in for some fun!


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

chimpsinties said:


> I have a bag of Rave Swiss water decaf about once a month as my other half doesn't drink caffeine but loves a cappuccino at the weekends. I've had it myself a few times and it's pretty nice.


I agree, halfway through my first kg and it's delicious so have just ordered another 2kg (£14 per kg bag) because orders over £25 are shipped free.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I'd seriously consider drinking Monsoon Estates Brazil decaf too. It is utterly amazing.


----------



## Callum (Aug 25, 2014)

Good thread. Looking for a decaf as craving espresso in the evening recently.

Will try the Has Bean "bloke with cat" beans









Thanks


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I missed this thread. I often fancy a coffee at times which make it inadvisable, maybe I should try it out. Cheers


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Scotford said:


> I'd seriously consider drinking Monsoon Estates Brazil decaf too. It is utterly amazing.


I've only really tried Raves Decaf which I thought was really good. I'll have to try Monsoon Estates decaf and their other stuff.


----------



## jzbdski (Oct 20, 2012)




----------

